# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلوى ولا احلى

## لؤلؤة الحجاز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم جايبه لكم طريقة حلوى مررة سهلة
المقادير:
(ظرفين) دريم ويب


علبة قشطة


ظرف كريم كراميل


كوب حليب بارد


ملعقه كبيره ماء ورد 




بسكوت مطحون ( وللطبقة العلوية يكون مطحون طحن خشن)





كاكاو (هيرشي) للتزين


الطريقة :
تخلطين المقادير كلها مع بعض ( بدون البسكوت المطحون والهرشي) لين ماتتكاثف الكمية



تضعين البسكوت .. ومن ثم الخليط عليه,,



وبعدها ترشينه بالبسكوت المطحون وتزينينه بالكاكاو او مثل ماتحبين,,,,,,,ممكن تحطينه طبقتين واحده كاكاو




وتضعينه في الثــلاجة ..

----------


## اعشق ابي

حركات 
بس روينا صورتها 
على شان نعرف شكلها
ومشكورة

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## امنيات مجروحه

تسلم الايادي حبيبتي
باين عليها لذيييييييييييييييذه كثييييييييييييير
لكن لو فيه صور حتى نشوف الشكل   :wink: 
موفقه



أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------

